# Thème "Mini" pour Mountain Lion



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
Un ami à moi a utilisé les boutons du mini lecteur d'iTunes pour créer un thème pour OS X. Voilà ce que ça donne dans le Finder : 










Les seules modifications sont dans les boutons des fenêtres, le reste n'a pas été changé, donc vous ne serez pas trop dépaysés si vous installez ce thème. L'archive contient 2 versions : 
- la classique : tous les boutons sont visibles tout le temps. Cette version ressemble un peu à Windows, mais sans les bugs...
- la mini, qu'on vois sur les captures : seul le bouton "Fermer la fenêtre" est visible par défaut. Cette version équilibre la bordure de la fenêtre. Il y a maintenant un bouton de chaque côté.


Le thème a été créé pour OSX 10.8.3, et fonctionne avec OS X 10.8.4. Il doit aussi fonctionner sur les autres versions de Mountain Lion, mais on ne sait jamais, mettez à jour votre système avant d'installer le thème. 

3 bugs ont été repérés pour le moment : 
- les fenêtres à bords noirs gardent leurs boutons d'origine
- Logic Pro 9 garde ses boutons d'origine
- les Pro Apps actuelles (Logic X & Final Cut X) gardent leurs boutons d'origine

Les instructions d'installation sont à l'intérieur de l'archive. 
*    >>>    Télécharger le thème    <<<    *
Dites moi ce que vous en pensez 

----------------
*Page d'origine*
----------------
_
Il est possible que le fichier soit supprimé du serveur s'il n'est pas téléchargé pendant plusieurs mois. Si le lien de téléchargement ne fonctionne pas, allez sur la page d'origine et téléchargez le thème depuis là bas._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2013)

Merci .


----------



## DeanLubaki (19 Août 2013)

Ne marche pas sous Mavericks!


----------



## Madalvée (19 Août 2013)

Personnellement ça me plait beaucoup, ça va me dégager le paysage pour mes softs de PAO. Croisons les doigts pour que ça marche jusqu'à la fin de Mountain Lion
Je me rends compte qu'effectivement au quotidien je n'utilise que le bouton de gauche.


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Pas mal du tout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

DeanLubaki a dit:


> Ne marche pas sous Mavericks!


Possible. Le fichier du thème a du changer depuis Mavericks. A la sortie de l'OS, de nouveaux thèmes seront créés, et celui-la sera surement refait.



Madalvée a dit:


> Personnellement ça me plait beaucoup, ça va me dégager le paysage pour mes softs de PAO. Croisons les doigts pour que ça marche jusqu'à la fin de Mountain Lion
> Je me rends compte qu'effectivement au quotidien je n'utilise que le bouton de gauche.


Il est possible que le thème ne marche pas sur certains softs, s'ils utilisent leurs propres boutons... Normalement, le fichier d'origine n'est pas modifié jusqu'à la fin d'un OS, donc le thème sera compatible.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Août 2013)

Aucun souci avec Adobe CS6.


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Chez moi ça marche nickel. Merci pour ce partage fort sympathique.


----------



## Madalvée (20 Août 2013)

Je suis également très reconnaissant de cette astuce mais je me pose une question : la version avec la croix seule limite-t-elle à la fermeture ou bien en cliquant dans la zone - ou + masquée on obtient l'action des boutons originaux ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

Madalvée a dit:


> Aucun souci avec Adobe CS6.


Merci. En fait, je crois que seules les Pro Apps d'Apple ne sont pas changées par le thème.



Madalvée a dit:


> Je suis également très reconnaissant de cette astuce mais je me pose une question : la version avec la croix seule limite-t-elle à la fermeture ou bien en cliquant dans la zone - ou + masquée on obtient l'action des boutons originaux ?


Lorsqu'on passe le pointeur sur la zone où se trouvent les 3 boutons, les 3 s'affichent. C'est seulement lorsqu'on fait autrechose que les boutons - et + se cachent.


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Merci. En fait, je crois que seules les Pro Apps d'Apple ne sont pas changées par le thème.



Je confirme pour iTunes par exemple chez moi rien a bougé. Par contre pour mail oui.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Je confirme pour iTunes par exemple chez moi rien a bougé. Par contre pour mail oui.



As-tu bien remplacé le iTunes.rsrc ?


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

A vrai dire je ne sais même pas où ça se trouve?
J'ai juste installé le thème en remplaçant le fichier "Artfile.bin" comme indiqué.

Dans des applications tierces comme VLC ou Jdownloader le thème s'est installé sans problème. Il n'y a guère qu'iTunes qui fait des siennes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

Peut-on changer la couleur de fond (du bleu en gris neutre) de la barre latérale gauche du Finder ainsi que des autres applications Apple (ou autres) ? De même que la couleur de sélection (bleue) des items, en gris neutre ?


----------



## jonson (20 Août 2013)

Autant pour moi je n'avais lu toutes les instructions, un vrai boulet 
C'est donc fait pour iTunes.
Merci :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

jonson a dit:


> Autant pour moi je n'avais lu toutes les instructions, un vrai boulet
> C'est donc fait pour iTunes.
> Merci :rateau:


Pas de problème alors... 


Joël Pierre a dit:


> Peut-on changer la couleur de fond (du bleu en gris neutre) de la barre latérale gauche du Finder ainsi que des autres applications Apple (ou autres) ? De même que la couleur de sélection (bleue) des items, en gris neutre ?


Oui, choisis le thème Graphite dans les paramètres système. Tous les éléments du thème deviendront gris.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Oui, choisis le thème Graphite dans les paramètres système. Tous les éléments du thème deviendront gris.



Évidemment que non&#8230; Cela fait des années que je sélectionne le thème Graphite et la couleur de contraste Argent dans les différentes versions de Mac OS X et le fond bleu du Finder et des autres applications Apple (et toutes celles qui recopient l&#8217;interface Apple) et couleurs de sélection latéraux restent bleus clairs et foncés. Dans iTunes, le bleu est omniprésent et et obligatoire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Août 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Évidemment que non&#8230; Cela fait des années que je sélectionne le thème Graphite et la couleur de contraste Argent dans les différentes versions de Mac OS X et le fond bleu du Finder et des autres applications Apple (et toutes celles qui recopient l&#8217;interface Apple) et couleurs de sélection latéraux restent bleus clairs et foncés. Dans iTunes, le bleu est omniprésent et et obligatoire.



Le fond de la barre latérale peut être changé, mais la différence ne sera pas grande. En ce qui concerne iTunes, j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir y faire grand chose : cette version d'iTunes est la 10, et je doute qu'un thème soit créé pour une ancienne version


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Le fond de la barre latérale peut être changé, mais la différence ne sera pas grande. En ce qui concerne iTunes, j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir y faire grand chose : cette version d'iTunes est la 10, et je doute qu'un thème soit créé pour une ancienne version



Pas besoin de thème. Ce que je souhaiterai savoir, cest quels fichiers modifier (et comment) pour changer les couleurs de fond et de sélection (pour nimporte quelle version de Mac OS X et de ses applications).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Pas besoin de thème. Ce que je souhaiterai savoir, cest quels fichiers modifier (et comment) pour changer les couleurs de fond et de sélection (pour nimporte quelle version de Mac OS X et de ses applications).



Normalement, tous les fichiers qui définissent l'apparence d'OS X sont dans Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.frameworks/Versions/A/Resources Il y a 3 fichiers bin (ou 2, selon si l'Ecran est Retina ou non) qui contiennent les éléments à modifier. Par contre, il me semble qu'il faut un logiciel spécial pour extraire ces fichiers...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Normalement, tous les fichiers qui définissent l'apparence d'OS X sont dans Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.frameworks/Versions/A/Resources Il y a 3 fichiers bin (ou 2, selon si l'Ecran est Retina ou non) qui contiennent les éléments à modifier. Par contre, il me semble qu'il faut un logiciel spécial pour extraire ces fichiers...



HexEdit ouvre les fichiers .bin mais encore faut-il savoir ce quil faudrait modifier pour changer la couleur des fonds et sélections


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> HexEdit ouvre les fichiers .bin mais encore faut-il savoir ce quil faudrait modifier pour changer la couleur des fonds et sélections



Ces fichiers .bin contiennent des fichiers image. Je sais qu'il existe un programme Terminal pour les extraire sous Mountain Lion, mais pour Snow Leopard je ne sais pas.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Ces fichiers .bin contiennent des fichiers image. Je sais qu'il existe un programme Terminal pour les extraire sous Mountain Lion, mais pour Snow Leopard je ne sais pas.



Ce sont les paquets *.bundle* qui contiennent des images (pdf et png), mais les fichiers *.bin*, je pense quil ne sagit que du texte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Ce sont les paquets *.bundle* qui contiennent des images (pdf et png), mais les fichiers *.bin*, je pense quil ne sagit que du texte.



Ces fichiers .bin en question contiennent bien des images. J'ai moi même utilisé l'outil permettant de les extraire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

djeos546 a dit:


> Ces fichiers .bin en question contiennent bien des images. J'ai moi même utilisé l'outil permettant de les extraire.



Quel logiciel alors ? Est-ce un des logiciels de développement dApple ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2013)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Quel logiciel alors ? Est-ce un des logiciels de développement dApple ?



Celui que j'ai eu entre les mains ne marche pas sur S, mais tu peux quand même essayer : https://www.dropbox.com/s/h1vv8w9mjuugz0v/artfileandsartfiletools.zip


----------

